

Ask HN: Where can I find a summer internship? - dshipper

Hey everyone,
My name is Dan Shipper and I'm a freshman in college. I would consider myself a fairly competent programmer - I started in fifth grade - and I've worked in a variety of languages on a lot of different projects.<p>The biggest hole that I would say I have in my experience is that I've never worked in a professional coding environment with other programmers. I've hacked together projects with my friends and alone, but I really want to hone my skills by experiencing a production environment at a startup.<p>My problem is that I don't really know where to start looking. Is there a website that lists internships for students at startups? I'm based in the New York area but it probably wouldn't be a problem to relocate to the West Coast for the summer.<p>I'm not looking to work for Facebook or anything. Just a place that has talented, motivated people that can show me how a real startup works and give me more real world experience building something that people really use. Where do I start looking?
======
ch00ey
Hey Dan!

The first internship I had at a startup I found on craigslist.

If that doesn't cut it for you, you can always check out YouTern
(<http://www.youtern.com/>) and InternMatch (<http://www.internmatch.com/>).

Lastly, and possibly the most effective would be just going to local start up
events and networking and asking around. The startup community (at least here
in Montreal) is really friendly and are always up for helping others.

Good luck!!

~~~
dshipper
thank you i will definitely look into these

------
HelgeSeetzen
We are a bit north of you (Montreal) but always looking for strong interns:
<http://bit.ly/eCb7FU>

I would echo the comments about www.youtern.com and www.internmatch.com
though. We get about 1/3 of our intern applications from these websites (the
rest comes from direct referals and on-campus recruiting).

Finally, don't underestimate the value knocking on doors. I have hired a bunch
of great interns and employees over the years who just "showed up" and pitched
themselves into the organisation.

~~~
dshipper
I am in the process of filling out your application - thanks for the tips

------
andreshb
Hey Dan,

HN is a great place, right now we are in the middle of a pilot internship
program in the spring and are putting one together for the summer (announcing
next month). We are based in NYC.

<http://blog.onswipe.com/jobs> fill one of the job applications and put
(internship) in the last question.

~~~
dshipper
thanks a lot application submitted!

------
WillyF
My startup helps college students find internships.

<http://www.onedayoneinternship.com/>

Here's everything that we have in web development:
<http://www.onedayoneinternship.com/tag/web-development/>

------
mbabbitt
Strongly encourage you to check out YouTern (www.YouTern.com) -- great mentor-
based internships at small-team environments... start-ups, smallbiz and non-
profits.

